# BMW CCA back to Las Vegas Motor Speedway, October 1-3



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

You read that right. CCA is back at Vegas with a 3 day event. October 1st (Friday) is only open to select A and B students. 2nd and 3rd are open to intermediate and beginners as well as A and B. 3 days on one of the more "fun" cities and tracks out west. This isn't the NASCAR track but the outside road course used by Derek Daly Academy, if you've never driven it, it's "like" Buttonwillow "without the elevation changes." Very technical, very tight at places, and a handful of corners you will not likely ever see at any other track.










I believe a free set of Bridgestones will be raffled away, with anywhere between 45 instructors and 80-100 students, you stand about a 1 in 150 chance of winning a ~$1,200 set of tires. Not saying winning the tires is a big reason to attend this school, because the real reason will be to accelerate your learning curve as a driver at one of the best teaching tracks in the west.

BMW CCA "Wheelin' in Vegas" 2010

Here's the break-down on the cost. If you've done A+, A, or have had a few B schools, all three days is *$650*. Or if you just want to do Saturday and Sunday, it's *$475* (this is like the cheapest 2 day CCA school in years!). Or you can just sign up for Friday only (if you're local to the area or something) for *$150*, but ONLY IF YOU'VE DONE THE A OR A+ PROGRAM. If you've never done this before and wants to try, you'll probably want to do the car control clinic/driving school package for the weekend (Saturday CCC, Sunday track school) for *$400*. This is the preferred package if you're a beginner, have done one or two events but have never done a car control clinic. Car control clinics are held on both Saturday and Sunday for *$75* each day if you just want to learn valuable skills to keep you alive on the street.

This isn't a commonly used public track so don't let this chance pass you by!


----------



## daddyo (Jan 6, 2010)

They may be short people to hold this event, so if you've been thinking about signing up, DO IT ASAP before it gets cancelled!!


----------

